# Project ideas for an oak slab



## Hino (3 Aug 2021)

Hi all, 

I have been given an old oak shelf 1 5/8" thick by 38"x 16".

i would welcome any suggestions for a project. I have mainly hand tools, but have a festool track saw and a router.

see photos.

cheers.


----------



## Fitzroy (3 Aug 2021)

I love the grain in it, which makes me think it's elm not oak, and also cries out to be the top of a side table. It'd suit the one that Richard Maguire sells plans for.


----------



## Cabinetman (3 Aug 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> I love the grain in it, which makes me think it's elm not oak, and also cries out to be the top of a side table. It'd suit the one that Richard Maguire sells plans for.


 I thought chestnut but I think you might be right – elm, could easily be. Ian


----------



## Hino (3 Aug 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> I love the grain in it, which makes me think it's elm not oak, and also cries out to be the top of a side table. It'd suit the one that Richard Maguire sells plans for.


I did wonder. It seems quite light (weight) for Oak


----------



## Essex Barn Workshop (3 Aug 2021)

I'd probably go for a 16" x 16" side table top, and where the split is cut that into two charcuterie/cutting boards.


----------



## Austin Branson (3 Aug 2021)

You’re right. It’s elm. Can be a pipper to plane.


----------



## Inspector (3 Aug 2021)

I think a rustic Windsor bench would be in order. A couple butterflies across the crack. Get a bit more elm, make a back with spindles, turned legs, stretchers, a little sculpting of the seat and you have it. 

Pete


----------



## Adam W. (3 Aug 2021)

I think you'll be surprised how nice elm finishes with a sharp hand plane.


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (3 Aug 2021)

I like the sound of the bench *inspector* mentioned.

My brother gave me 3 slabs of oak, been sitting in the shed for over a year.
Very heavy and have to move them all the time.
Only have an old beckum bandsaw so do not think it will cope cutting
them in half. its like cutting a brick with a hand saw...lol


----------



## Doug71 (3 Aug 2021)

It's screaming out for some blue resin in that crack and a hairpin leg on each corner................


----------



## Fitzroy (4 Aug 2021)

Doug71 said:


> It's screaming out for some blue resin in that crack and a hairpin leg on each corner................


Some will take this seriously, but it is blasphemy!


----------



## Inspector (4 Aug 2021)

Fitzroy said:


> Some will take this seriously, but it is blasphemy!


Bluesphemy more like it. 
Pete


----------



## Stevekane (4 Aug 2021)

I thought butterflies too, if your splitting off the whole half I wonder how the split would sit if placed back together? I recently joined a couple of sawn bits, biscuits and glue but I then ran the router along the joint which was a little rough and laid in a contrasting strip finished off with a couple of butterflies,,could a curved bit be let in in the same way,,,maybe by useing a template? Resin,,,blue or otherwise doesn't do it for me,,,but maybe the same could be said about butterflies too,,,
Steve.


----------



## Hino (4 Aug 2021)

Thanks all for your suggestions. Some good ideas.


----------

